# WANTED - 58cm roadbike



## gers84 (15 Apr 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a starter road bike around the £100 mark is this achievable 

cheers


----------



## mlg_gsb (16 Apr 2008)

*ditto*

ditto


----------



## yenrod (16 Apr 2008)

gers84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a starter road bike around the £100 mark is this achievable
> 
> cheers




I'll sell you mine with upgrades ! for £400..


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2008)

I think this might be in the wrong section. You could think about putting it in the Beginners section of Bikes and Cycling on this forum. I hope this is helpful to you. 

In here it is really for people who are selling a bicycle.


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2008)

You could probably pick up an old steel Raleigh or the like with down tube shifters for £100 or less but if you could save up a few hundred you could get yourself a modern, decent starter bike.

Decathlon do a decent road bike for under £200 I believe.


----------

